# Forum repeating words at the end of a line



## pob14

Is it just my browser settings (font, etc.) or are other people seeing words repeated at the end of a line and the beginning of the next? See my post #2 on this thread for an example. If it's a forum issue, it's a serious problem for a language forum. If it's just me, how do I make it stop?

Edit: I followed my own link and it opened in a window (I almost always run maximized tabs), and it didn't show up. Maximized it, and there it was again ("I think it's used used . . . "). Weird.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

I don't see any repeated words at the end of your post.  Can you take a screenshot?  It seems to be a browser issue. I bet if you look at it with a different web browser, it will appear fine.

Mike


----------



## Necsus

I have the same problem, at least with IExplorer.


----------



## JamesM

By any chance do you have a great deal of magnification in your browser or are you using very large fonts?


----------



## Necsus

Absolutely not. I didn't change anything from the old vBulletin...


----------



## Necsus

An example (print-screen). I compressed it, I hope you can read it: do you see the words 





> direi "se


 at the end of the first line and at the beginning of the second line in post #4?


----------



## mkellogg

Necsus, that image is very small and I can't make out any of the words.  Feel free to email a larger version to me at my username at wordreference.com.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I have the same issue with Int. Explorer.


----------



## Necsus

mkellogg said:


> Necsus, that image is very small and I can't make out any of the words. Feel free to email a larger version to me at my username at wordreference.com.


Sorry, Mike, I'm not sure to know which is your email address...


----------



## Already-Seen

> Sorry, Mike, I'm not sure to know which is your email address...


It's [...] (his 'username at wordreference.com').


----------



## Necsus

Ah, thank you, A-S. I've already tried that address, but only now I see I had omitted the last G in the Mike's surname... I'll try again.


----------



## mkellogg

For the record, I saw the screenshot and I've never seen anything like it.  The same words are at the end of one line and the beginning of the next.  It really seems like a bug with Internet Explorer.  I would be interested to know if you see the same effect in vbulletin.com's forums, and if it goes away if you upgrade to IE9.


----------



## Colchonero

Yo tengo IE9 en casa y no me ocurre; pero sí, curiosamente, en el ordenador del trabajo que dispone de IE6


----------



## JamesM

IE6 is now used by only 9% of the world's internet population, and less than 3% of internet users in most Western countries.  (Spain has only 1.7% of internet users on IE6).  It was released more than a decade ago.  It causes a great deal of problems for web developers who attempt to keep things backward-compatible with it.  Many major companies no longer support it and haven't for years.

Microsoft itself is trying to kill usage of IE6.  They even have a Kill IE6 website.  You might want to let your employer know that they are on the trailing edge of technology at this point.    The upgrade is free.


----------



## Colchonero

JamesM said:


> IE6 is now used by only 9% of the world's internet population, and less than 3% of internet users in most Western countries. (Spain has only 1.7% of internet users on IE6). It was released more than a decade ago. It causes a great deal of problems for web developers who attempt to keep things backward-compatible with it. Many major companies no longer support it and haven't for years.
> 
> Microsoft itself is trying to kill usage of IE6. They even have a Kill IE6 website. You might want to let your employer know that they are on the trailing edge of technology at this point.  The upgrade is free.



I know


----------



## Antpax

JamesM said:


> IE6 is now used by only 9% of the world's internet population, and less than 3% of internet users in most Western countries.  (Spain has only 1.7% of internet users on IE6).  It was released more than a decade ago.  It causes a great deal of problems for web developers who attempt to keep things backward-compatible with it.  Many major companies no longer support it and haven't for years.
> 
> Microsoft itself is trying to kill usage of IE6.  They even have a Kill IE6 website.  You might want to let your employer know that they are on the trailing edge of technology at this point.    The upgrade is free.



But I am afraid that Colcho is using W2000 at work so, he can only use IE6 and it cannot be upgraded. I guess it because at my job some PC are still working with this OS, which although it is an old one it is very reliable . That is the problem with Microsoft products, they sometimes cannot be upgraded if you have not upgraded your OS. For example, you cannot upgrade I8 to IE9 in XP. However, Firefox works perfectly in W2000, as far as I know.

Colcho, instálate en el curro el Mozilla Firefox que funciona en cualquier sistema operativo y no deberías tener ningún problema, al menos yo no los tengo .


----------



## JamesM

As Antpax said, Firefox 7 supports Windows 2000.  (I don't know about earlier versions). The browser is free, if you're allowed to download a browser on your work PC.

http://download.cnet.com/mozilla-firefox/


----------



## Colchonero

Antpax said:


> Colcho, instálate en el curro el Mozilla Firefox que funciona en cualquier sistema operativo y no deberías tener ningún problema, al menos yo no los tengo .



No es tan fácil, querido: servidores externos y misteriosos, programas que se colapsan si se cambia el explorador (¿¡), informáticos autistas = la Administración Pública Española. Pero gracias a ambos.


----------



## Peterdg

JamesM said:


> IE6 is now used by only 9% of the world's internet population, and less than 3% of internet users in most Western countries. (Spain has only 1.7% of internet users on IE6). It was released more than a decade ago. It causes a great deal of problems for web developers who attempt to keep things backward-compatible with it. Many major companies no longer support it and haven't for years.
> 
> Microsoft itself is trying to kill usage of IE6. They even have a Kill IE6 website. You might want to let your employer know that they are on the trailing edge of technology at this point.  The upgrade is free.


That is, my dear, because in Redmont they have never heard of the concept of "backward compatibility". I can take a program that was developed in the sixties on an IBM S/360 and still run it on today's version of that OS. But for IE, (or XP, Vista, W7): hooooow.

You can imagine that a company that has spent millions of dollars in software systems, is not very eager to spend that money again because some wiseguy decided to not longer support some features in a future release. We still have IE6 running in our company for some groups just because of this. The upgrade of IE may be free, but if you have to spend the dollars to upgrade your other systems, it's not really free, is it?


----------



## JamesM

> That is, my dear, because in Redmont they have never heard of the concept of "backward compatibility". I can take a program that was developed in the sixties on an IBM S/360 and still run it on today's version of that OS. But for IE, (or XP, Vista, W7): hooooow.



...And it will _look_ like a program developed in the sixties.  The web is an entirely different environment, driven as much as by multimedia capabilities as anything.  The problem here is not that they no longer support some features in a future release; it's that the browser must run pages developed with features (and, in some cases, languages) that didn't even exist ten years ago.  This is not a mainframe environment where everything is centrally controlled.

To be fair, they ARE backward-compatible with several generations of their operating system.  It's just that the generations on PCs are much, much shorter than on mainframes.  I can tell you as a web developer that it's a royal pain to have customers who expect support for transparency, the latest CSS features, inheritable characteristics and standards-based development when you're also having to support the dwindling number of IE6 users out there.  Imagine the difference in the web since 2001 and then tell people that they either can't use huge chunks of it or they have to add 50% to 100% to their budget to develop two versions of their website, one for 91% of the users out there and the other for 9% of the users who won't take a free upgrade or switch to another, more modern free browser.


----------



## Peterdg

JamesM said:


> ...And it will _look_ like a program developed in the sixties.


That's exactly what it should do!!!!! That's what "backward compatibility" means. You add new things, but you make sure the old things react the way they are supposed to.

You, as a web designer, should not have to worry about being backwards compatible. You develop new stuff: it's normal the old versions of the browser don't support it. 

The real problem is that the *new* version of the *browser* does *not* support the *old* stuff so that people, using the old stuff, can not upgrade to the new version of the browser.


----------

